# Ia 11



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

About time! IA11 is up on FW. Bring on that SW goodness.

IA 11


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like its a pitiful section for the space wolves, werent they hyping that it was going to be basically Eldar Vs Space wolves? this looks more like Eldar vs IG with abit of SW thrown in. > <


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The production value of the book (seen from the preview pages on the link) looks incredibly high! Hopefully it isn't full if glaring spelling errors like some of the other IA books.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> looks like its a pitiful section for the space wolves, werent they hyping that it was going to be basically Eldar Vs Space wolves?


Um, it is about Space Wolves+IG vs Eldar (the storyline at least).

It's just that they didn't put any new toys in for SW. In fact I recall that they mentioned over and over again that they would only be doing the special character for the Space Wolves. Yet people somehow got the idea that FW would be doing Thunderwolf Cavalry and what not to fill all manner of codex gaps and put some more bling in for the Wolves.

If you look at IA8 the Raven Guard got pretty much the same treatment, mentioned in the Storyline, rules and miniature for a Special Character and a conversion kit for Raven Guard veterans.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> this looks more like Eldar vs IG with abit of SW thrown in. > <


I agree, but beggars can't be choosers. I think all we're gonna get is Redmaw himself, and maybe a few apocalypse data sheets, because even the SW contemptor is in IA Apoc 2nd Ed. I've completely written off there ever being any kind of SW second wave, so it'll have to do.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I don't play either of the three armies featured in the storyline, but I'll be getting the book for my collection nonetheless for exactly that reason: The Storyline.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

still, even with only a single new unit, the SW get only 3 measily pages when IA 11 was still hyped up to be SW and Eldar. They should atleast have gotten some special formations and lore amounting to more then just 3 pages.

edit: better yet, if im not mistaken, they are even showing off all 3 pages for the SW as previews, and its all just lore shit. So the SW get nothing, no new formations, no toys, save for bran redmaw, just abit of apoc lore.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it's been hyped as SW vs Eldar by a lot of people none of whom are Forgeworld. Unfortunately being a Forgeworld story it's 2 Major Craftworlds and corsairs attacking some back water Imperials so they will be crushed mercilessly by some dude with lasguns after failing to do any kind of lightning strike or perceptible forward planning. 

But in other new, new Eldar Units, yay.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am sure that nobody here would be surprised to be told that I have ordered my copy 

Am looking forward to reading it, looking at pretty pictures and deciding if I should invest in a phantom titan.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Eldar arrive to destroy someone or something that will be the "doom of mymera (or however you spell it)". The PDF tried to respond but were killed to a man. IG responds and is owned as IA hates non-Space Marine Imperial. Elysians do a skillfully executed, modern-inspired airborne assault with professionalism and valor and get slaughtered as they always do. Space Wolves arrive and kick around the Eldar. Eldar accomplish their objectives and eliminate the doom of Mymeraamymera and leave. Imperium thinks it won.

^Spoilers.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Harriticus said:


> Eldar arrive to destroy someone or something that will be the "doom of mymera (or however you spell it)". The PDF tried to respond but were killed to a man. IG responds and is owned as IA hates non-Space Marine Imperial. Elysians do a skillfully executed, modern-inspired airborne assault with professionalism and valor and get slaughtered as they always do. Space Wolves arrive and kick around the Eldar. Eldar accomplish their objectives and eliminate the doom of Mymeraamymera and leave. Imperium thinks it won.
> 
> ^Spoilers.


Mymeara IS the Eldar, it is the craftworld name, so I would guess that they lose and badly!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome! I just ordered mine now!

I love the fact Eldar finally get some FW love after waiting all this time. Just hope its not yet another piss poor excuse of fluff where the marines kick the crap out of the Eldar with barely any losses. The amount of current fluff Eldar lose in is ridiculous already.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Fantastic! My Christmas gift from me to me has finally arrived! Now to call my FLGS to see if they will have any soon! 

I noticed a couple things in the table of contents.
1) No new Avatar that was rumored :cray:
2) They list "War Walker" in the contents, but no "Wasp Assault Walker" I wonder if this was a typo or if there is an option for the Wasp in the War Walker entry.
3) Yay Vampire Hunter :biggrin:


EDIT:
Just found out my FLGS does not order Forgeworld items...  I thought they carried other IA books in the past but I may have been mistaken... DAMN I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> Mymeara IS the Eldar, it is the craftworld name, so I would guess that they lose and badly!


Not really, I know that Mymeara is the Eldar. "The Doom of Mymeara" refers to why the Eldar are on the ice planet: they're seeking to destroy the person or thing that will bring doom to Mymeara.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Fair enough, guess we will see when the book is released, looking forward to it as I have not bought any of the IA series yet only the apocalypse suplement one.

Will be interesting to see what a corsairs army looks like.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Awesome! I just ordered mine now!
> 
> I love the fact Eldar finally get some FW love after waiting all this time. Just hope its not yet another piss poor excuse of fluff where the marines kick the crap out of the Eldar with barely any losses. The amount of current fluff Eldar lose in is ridiculous already.


Have you ever read an IA book? The imperials always get out of it with massive casualties. Amusing really.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

interesting, i will wait for a while to see if i want it in like 6 months.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Who is this Talima Fox - has she done anything else of any value in Games Workshop before? After Alan Bligh's brilliant work on Badab (excluding that it ideally should have been a large single book rather than 2 smaller books), this seems a really "meh" campaign of no real value.

Taros, Vraks, and Badab felt like they had wider reaching impact, while 4, 8, and now 11 sound like they could just be another throw away campaign like Anphelion, and IA8 were.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I love the fact Eldar finally get some FW love after waiting all this time.


Sisters of Battle 15 years 1 vehicle from FW in that time. Eldar in every other imperial armor it seems. Die in a fire.

A Promethium fire. Alien.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bligh is working of warhammer forge stuff, so i suppose they need more writers, besides it could be very good, i like the idea of a woman writer penning stuff about Eldar, they are the ladies of 40k after all.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Sisters of Battle 15 years 1 vehicle from FW in that time. Eldar in every other imperial armor it seems. Die in a fire.
> 
> A Promethium fire. Alien.


sisters cant be trusted with vehicles, women drivers and all that:grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On the bright side, at least the curtains match the carpet on the craftworld.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> sisters cant be trusted with vehicles, women drivers and all that:grin:


Backing into things, texting while driving, putting on make up, etc, etc. A vicious cycle.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Justindkates said:


> Backing into things, texting while driving, putting on make up, etc, etc. A vicious cycle.


Are you following me around?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Talima Fox has been with GW for 12 years now: http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/talima-fox/24/593/638

I sooooo want this new book.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, when I saw the preview copy at the FW open day this year there was a big picture of Redmaw and quite a few pages of SW's. I'm hoping this hasn't now been removed after the rumours that the story had changed...

will see when I get my copy I guess!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Liaison between Design, Planning and Production departments providing briefing documents for each stage of a new product’s production life cycle.
> Produced accurate briefing documents for over 150 new products and the re-packaging of existing products.
> Organised the test packing of new and re-released products over a three year period to ensure they went into the most cost effective size/style of packaging.
> Coordinated the resources of the Resin/Rapid Prototype teams to provide samples of products for photography prior to the final components being available.
> Worked with the Design and Production departments to establish the most cost effective packaging for an extensive product repacking project.


So she's the bitch who's to blame for 10 core models in a box? Fuck.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Also read the part about editing army books in adobe etc. so we can blame her for all the typos and copy paste errors?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

At long last. I've been waiting for the Imperial Armour book with Eldar in for a long time. Thank you Forge World!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Vaz said:


> So she's the bitch who's to blame for 10 core models in a box? Fuck.





Purge the Heretic said:


> Also read the part about editing army books in adobe etc. so we can blame her for all the typos and copy paste errors?


I'm sure she's not that evil, she seemed very nice when I met her. Though she was probably just stealing all my ideas, for which she will claim credit for in the future... :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Talima Fox has been with GW for 12 years now: http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/talima-fox/24/593/638
> 
> I sooooo want this new book.


Mine is sitting in it's packaging waiting for xmas day when my wife will let me have it (as it is my xmas present) looking forward to sitting reading eldar stuff


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> Mine is sitting in it's packaging waiting for xmas day when my wife will let me have it (as it is my xmas present) looking forward to sitting reading eldar stuff


dont forget to take a break at 3pm for the Queens speech. "Hail to the Queen baby"


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So, has anyone cracked open a copy of IA:11 yet? what do you think?


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've flicked through my copy - I'm planning to read through it between Christmas and New Year when I have more time.

By my reckoning, there's about 20 pages of SW information. Redmaw is the only statted character. There's one Apoc formation for SW (and two for Eldar and none for IG) at the end of the book. About a third of the book is the story line.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Who wins?!?!?!

I need to open mine shortly after new year.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Who wins?!?!?!
> 
> I need to open mine shortly after new year.


It's by Forgeworld and it's called The Doom of Mymeara so It's going to be an Imperial Victory but the Eldar saying 'meant to do that' as yet another Craftworld gets destroyed.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Just picked up and reading my copy now.
And the good news is Eldar troops, Jetbikes and vehicles now appear to all have Ballistic Skill 4.
Ha ha ha ha ha...


----------

